# Brom is now 10.5 months old, more breed guesses?



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Brom is now 10.5 months old. I was told that his daddy is a husky but I have never seen him. Brom's siblings look like they might have some husky in there but who really knows? I thought that I would post some updated pictures of him to see if there are any new guesses. I know that some people have suggested he may have some lab in there somewhere. His fur is different from the siblings that I have seen, but that could just be because I feed raw and the siblings that I have met/know are fed poor quality kibble. 

Here is a side view, sorry it is not a good one. He didn't want to stay still! He seems to be very deep in his chest and he tucks up a lot.


















He is about 25 inches at the withers and last time he was weighed (2 weeks ago) he was 57 lb. We are thinking he will probably top out around 70 lb once he is all filled in in a few years.

His fur is strange. It is smooth and wavy down the middle of his back but the fur on his sides grow up towards the ceiling and kind of makes him look like he has love handles! 










Here is a picture of his face. His muzzle is quite long and his ears are huge (as you can see! ).









Another view of his face shape, it is not the best picture.









A cute one of Iorek just because... <3









And one last one to compare their size again. I love Iorek's head tilt!









So, what do you think?


----------



## CandJHarris (Apr 29, 2010)

I see a husky/shepherd mix. His build and size are exactly like a husky/shepherd pup I had a few years ago (she was blond with husky eyes). I'll see if I can hunt up a picture to post for comparison.


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm not going to be any help but I had to jump on and say that I think they are a double dose of super cute! I love the last one and Iorek's head tilt! Brom is very handsome!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

CandJHarris said:


> I see a husky/shepherd mix. His build and size are exactly like a husky/shepherd pup I had a few years ago (she was blond with husky eyes). I'll see if I can hunt up a picture to post for comparison.


I would love to see a picture of your pup  I doubt that either the mom or the dad of Brom were pure so he could have anything in him! His mom is a farm shepherd from a farm that used them for work so there is nothing to say that she is pure. She got pregnant by a roaming dog before she was spayed (she was really young ). The owners are assuming he was a specific husky that roams in that town.



FlashTheRottwuggle said:


> I'm not going to be any help but I had to jump on and say that I think they are a double dose of super cute! I love the last one and Iorek's head tilt! Brom is very handsome!


Thank you  Iorek does the head tilt all the time. I really love it. I am uploading a video now of Iorek tilting his head and singing along as a friend of our's plays the Irish flute. I will post it when I get it up


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

WoW! You can see the G sheherd in him! He's developed into such a great looking dog!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you DJsMom  I think that he is really handsome too!


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww, I love that last pic of Iorek!! He looks so happy 

I still see some lab in Brom!! But I'd have to guess he's mostly GSD though.. maybe like 25% lab? Lol.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't decide whether Iorek is my favorite or if Brom is, you have some incredibly gorgeous boys! I have tear stain issues with Hallie. I see Iorek doesn't have this problem, did raw help it?


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I see Husky/Shepherd, and probably a bit of a few other breeds thrown in somewhere down the line. They are both very handsome


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Definitely husky and german shepherd.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys 

I am really bad at breed guessing so I am glad that you guys are giving me an idea.

Hallie, actually Iorek has horrible tear stains. They are all around his eyes. The grapefruit seed extract seemed to help for a bit but now it is bad again. His eye lashes were stained for a bit too but now at least they are white again. I am getting his allergy testing done in a few weeks so maybe I will find an answer then.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I totally see GSD/Husky. He looks like the perfect blend of both breeds, lol! He's growing up into a very handsome adult dog. They're both super cute!! Iorek looks JUST like a giant teddy bear!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

he looks a LOT like some pics of some the Alaskan sled dog crosses ive seen..who were a mix of several shepherd breeds and several sled dog breed.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nargle said:


> Iorek looks JUST like a giant teddy bear!


i agree i think he looks like a white ewok .... which makes me want to love on him even more ...

and i love love love broms big ears .... they really are like radar dishes .. and he has grown into such a handsome young man ....


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I totally see GSD/Husky. He looks like the perfect blend of both breeds, lol! He's growing up into a very handsome adult dog. They're both super cute!! Iorek looks JUST like a giant teddy bear!


Thanks  Iorek really is a big teddy bear. He loves cuddles. I think that Brom is really handsome too!



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> he looks a LOT like some pics of some the Alaskan sled dog crosses ive seen..who were a mix of several shepherd breeds and several sled dog breed.


I will have to look up some Alaskan sled dog pictures. I think that he is probably a mish mash of a bunch of different breeds and just by some luck ended up looking mostly GSD. 



Miranda16 said:


> i agree i think he looks like a white ewok .... which makes me want to love on him even more ...
> 
> and i love love love broms big ears .... they really are like radar dishes .. and he has grown into such a handsome young man ....


I love Brom's ears too! My uncle told me that it was good that he had huge ears when he was a pup because that meant that he had to grow into them. I don't think Brom will ever grow into them! I don't mind one bit! 

Iorek would love for you to love on him! He loves cuddles. That is so different from a year ago when he was scared of pretty much everyone and everything!

I don't care one way or the other what Brom is but it is fun to think about it. He is smart as a whip and a fantastic dog to boot. I love him so much!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Alaskan Husky type crosses can look WILDLY different...he kinda has the same general overall look...like a Sibe but not.

some alaskan sled dogs..


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I figured they would look very different. Kind of like the Labrador husky. Same idea 

That second dog you posted looks a lot like Brom minus the blue eyes.

Thank you for finding pictures to post


----------



## keely'smomma (Aug 4, 2008)

My casey (r.i.p) was a GSD x Lab.. And her face looked alot like Broms.. He has the "softer: face of a Lab IMO.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> That second dog you posted looks a lot like Brom minus the blue eyes.


i kinda think the dog on the right in the last pic i posted looks a lot like Brom in the body too


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

What is it about Brom's face that looks lab-y to you? I don't see lab at all but you aren't the first person to say that. I just wonder what it is that makes him look like a lab.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i kinda think the dog on the right in the last pic i posted looks a lot like Brom in the body too


I agree. That dog looks more like Brom's brother in the face.  Ollie has white on his face like that dog, around the muzzle.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I have no idea...all I know is that he's just so damn cute!!!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was thinking shepherd + golden (face & chest). Maybe husky. And a whole lot of cute.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

